# western flyer ten speed



## thom (Dec 6, 2009)

This is my favorite ten speed bike. It has 27x1 1/4 tires.It needed tires and a thorough cleaning when I bought it for 10 dollars a few weeks ago. I know the picture is not very good, but this is a test and the first photo I have tried to post on here.


----------



## Beaverdam (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, that's a lot of cable housing! 

Seriously though, good deal! Does everything work?


----------



## thom (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah, everything works now. It seems the more I ride it the better it works. I plan to add a rack and/or basket.I also intend to install some good lights and a speedometer.It had a combo generator/headlight on it when I got it, but I removed it and put it on my favorite three speed as I am less likley to be out on it at night.


----------

